# Thai style prawn and egg noodles



## kyles (Jan 9, 2005)

This was my creation tonight, I'm an add a bit of this then a bit of that cook, so please excuse any slight foibles in the recipe.

Thai Prawn Noodles

6 large uncooked prawns
1 litre water
2 dried chillies
I lemon
6 spring onions, finely sliced
1 green pepper/capsicum, sliced into thin strips
2 sticks celery, sliced into short julienne strips
3 teaspoons thai paste (I used Barts)
Two teaspoons grated ginger
Two garlic cloves, crushed
Two handfuls baby spinach leaves
5 mushrooms thinly sliced
Three florets broccoli finely sliced
Small piece white firm fish (I used hake) finely chopped
Egg noodles, two cakes, cooked according to packet instructions

1.	Shell and dehead prawns, leaving tails intact. Devein, discarding the vein. Put all the other debris of the prawns into a saucepan with the water chilis and lemon. Boil gently for an hour. Strain, and discard debris. (I only used half the stock, and froze the rest)

2.	In one teaspoon oil on a medium heat in a non stick frying pan cook the onions, capsicum and celery. After two minutes, add the paste, ginger and garlic, stirring gently. Add a quarter cup of the stock. Allow it to cook down to a sauce then add the mushrooms and broccoli. Cook for a further three minutes. Add the fish and another quarter cup of stock. After a minute or two, add the prawns, pre cooked noodles and the spinach.

3.	Serve in large bowls with lemon slices garnished with cilantro if liked.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

sounds really good, kyles!  I will have to get some of those little critters this week and try this out!


----------



## fried fish (Jan 10, 2005)

here is another "little critter" dish, Kyles, I thought you might like to try.. if you don't like really spicy, you can leave some of the stuff out.  I found this in a malaysian recipe section of one of my books.

Mee Goreng (Fried Noodles)

2 onions, sliced 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tbs oyster sauce 
1 tbsp red pepper flakes (omit this if you do not want it hot) 
3 tbsp curry powder (omit this if you do not want it spicy) 
1 - 1 1/2 lbs fresh prawns, cleaned and shelled 
vermicelli or angel hair pasta 
1 cup chicken stock 
about 2 handfuls of beansprouts (if you have big hands, then just one) 
1/2 red pepper, sliced for garnishing 
1/2 cup oil 


Heat oil in wok and fry onions, garlic, oyster sauce, ground chilli and curry powder until fragrant. Add prawns and chicken stock. Bring to boil and add noodles and bean sprouts. Fry until dry and remove from heat. Garnish with red pepper and serve at once.


----------



## kyles (Jan 10, 2005)

That sounds great, I'll try and modify it, I am on a healthy eating plan and can't eat large amounts of fat, 1/2 cup oil is way too much for me. I love some spicy food, particularly Malaysian.


----------

